

Cloudflare down again - pixelbeat

This happened 3 weeks ago:
https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5313147<p>I'm now getting: 504 Gateway Time-out
======
pixelbeat
More on the story [http://blog.cloudflare.com/the-ddos-that-almost-broke-the-
in...](http://blog.cloudflare.com/the-ddos-that-almost-broke-the-internet)
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5450410>

------
pixelbeat
Ok again now. Probably caused by
[http://www.nytimes.com/2013/03/27/technology/internet/online...](http://www.nytimes.com/2013/03/27/technology/internet/online-
dispute-becomes-internet-snarling-attack.html?pagewanted=all&_r=0)

------
phasevar
I'm not seeing any problems on my sites.

------
pixelbeat
Slowly coming back...

